# Does your female golden get urine all over her hair?



## missjolie (Jul 5, 2016)

Lately my dog has been smelling like pee! I watched her recently and noticed the hair on the back of her legs (she's a low squatter) touches the pee. ewww. Wondering if this is normal and what folks do to remedy. Should I cut some of the hair off? Or maybe the hairs in the private area are making things go in weird directions...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi there! My Lily used to be a very low squatter and occasionally got quite wet. I just trimmed the hair back a bit. Of course, this may not be the recommended way, but I hope somebody more experienced will give you better advice.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl does not - or if she does, it's just a tiny bit because I don't ever smell it - but my suggestion would be to trim away that little bit of fur if it is happening every time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Many groomers do a "hygienic clip" that involves a close crop in around the urethra. I would trim away any feathers that get wet, too.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We've seen the same on bowel movements. Not nice.
Have to be quick to clean her up afterwards.

MikeD


----------



## Ciara Stephens (Jul 6, 2016)

Same here. My Marley is a low squatter as well, and I've been noticing some EXTRA GOLDEN fluff when she pees and even some not so golden fluff when she poops. i would just be quick to clean her up with a baby wipe (rec. by my vet for just the fur) or a little trim! if she's peeing more than usual though, i would have her checked for a UTI, but she's probably just a low squatter!


----------

